# Some SA herping...



## Rocket (Apr 14, 2013)

Just thought I'd show off some of the photos i've taken of local, SA herps over the past ten or so years. I am not a photographer - don't expect perfect photos. This is by far, not everything I have seen but these show some of the animals where I managed to have a camera (not a great one I might add) on hand.

*Geckos*

_Christinus marmoratus_ - southern marbled gecko. 





_Lucasium damaeum_ - beaded gecko. This animal was interfered with and later released under an appropriate ethics permit.





_Nephrurus deleani_ - Pernatty knob-tailed gecko.













_Nephrurus levis levis_ - common knob-tailed gecko.









_Rhynchoedura eyrensis_ - eyre basin beaked gecko.





_Strophurus elderi_ - jewelled gecko.













_Strophurus intermedius_ - southern spiny-tailed gecko,.





_Strophurus williamsi_ - eastern spiny-tailed gecko. This animal was interfered with and later released under an appropriate ethics permit.





_Underwoodisaurus milii_ - thick-tailed/ barking gecko.









*Pygopods*

_Aprasia striolata_ - striped/ lined worm lizard.





_Delma molleri_ - moller's delma.









*Agamids/ Dragons*

_Ctenophorus cristatus_ - crested dragon.













_Ctenophorus decresii_ - tawny dragon.





_Ctenophorus pictus_ - painted dragon.





_Pogona barbata_ - eastern bearded dragon.





_Pogona vitticeps_ - central bearded dragon.





*Skinks*

_Cryptoblepharus pannosus_ - ragged snake-eyed skink.





_Liopholis margaretae personata_ - centralian ranges rock-skink.





_Tiliqua adelaidensis_ - pygmy blue-tongued skink.









_Tiliqua occipitalis_ - western blue-tongued skink.









_Tiliqua rugosa_ - shingleback.









_Tiliqua scincoides scincoides_ - eastern/ common blue-tongued skink.









*Varanids/ Monitors/ Goannas*

_Varanus gilleni_ - pygmy mulga monitor.









_Varanus gouldii_ - sand/ goulds monitor.





*Elapids*

_Brachyurophis australis_ - coral snake.





_Parasuta nigriceps_ - Mitchell's short-tailed snake.





_Parasuta spectabilis spectabilis_ - mallee black-headed snake.





_Pseudechis australis_ - mulga snake.





_Pseudonaja textilis_ - common/ eastern brown snake.





*Frogs*

_Neobatrachus pictus_ - painted frog.





Enjoy... and whatnot.


----------



## Mitella (Apr 14, 2013)

looks like herping is going great for you in the past years
thanks for sharing


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 14, 2013)

Bloody gouldii.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

stunning finds shawn!
awesome post!
great pics!
great geckos!
great skinks!


----------



## Pilbarensis (Apr 14, 2013)

Some nice critters there, particularly those elderi.


----------



## Rocket (Apr 14, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Bloody gouldii.



He wasn't too bad - he just didn't want to take our crap.



Pilbarensis said:


> Some nice critters there, particularly those elderi.



Agreed. The _S. elderi_ are my favourite, by far.


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 16, 2013)

What an array of beautiful species mate!To many gorgeous species to point out favs!


----------

